# Not sure if second line is there



## highhopes19

Hi I’m not sure if I can see a second line or am I just going mad lol


----------



## xprincessx

I see it, looks pink gl


----------



## highhopes19

Thankyou xx


----------



## happycupcake

I see that easily :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes, I see that :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I see something!


----------



## highhopes19

Tested again this morning. Still see somthing faint but doesn’t seem to be getting any darker if anything seems lighter. One day of bleeding last week then stopped suddenly


----------



## sallyhansen76

I still see it, sometime the tests arent always equal, and urine diluation effects a lot Beginning days aren't always easy to tell if the line is getting darker. ;) Keep testing and good luck!


----------



## highhopes19

So I took another test this morning and I couldn’t see anything :-( I had some bleeding but that’s now stopped again. I’m feeling queasy and also having cramps which I remember with my daughters. Also boobs.... my nipples seem really swollen... huge . I have no idea what’s going On. 
Do I test again tomorrow ? Or just give up xx


----------



## highhopes19

Test done again this morning and I now can’t see anything. Still haven’t had a proper period apart from light bleed yesterday and last week Boobs sore nipples bigger :oops:


----------



## Suprise21x

Hi highhopes19
Have you tried using another brand? I've been using these too and been getting exactly the same?


----------



## highhopes19

Hi I tested a last week on a clear blue and I don’t think I can see anything. I’ve added the photo I took after. 
Still no AF though


----------

